# Correction automatique



## argone (6 Juillet 2011)

bonjour,

je suis très gênée par la correction automatique lorsque j'utilise twitter sur ipad2. je twitte souvent en anglais (mais pas que) et ça corrige ce que j'écris, ça m'énerve !!

y a-t'il un moyen de la désactiver ? merci !

bonne journée


----------



## Gwen (6 Juillet 2011)

Déjà, change de clavier. Passe sur un clavier anglais en tapotant sur l'icône de mappemonde en bas à côté de la barre espace (si tu n'as rien, c'est que le clavier anglais n'est pas activé, active la dans les préférences).

Ensuite, la correction se ferra avec le dico anglais, ce qui pour le coup est bien pratique.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (6 Juillet 2011)

Oui ou alors tu désactives la fonction "dictionnaire" dans les réglages.


----------



## argone (6 Juillet 2011)

merci pour vos réponses, je vais essayer.


----------

